# Big Melt, Big Fun at Riverboat Works this weekend!



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We've got a Hyside paddle cat, Mini Maxis and an Aire Sabertooth in stock and ready to grab and go. These are new boats fresh out of the box. Sorry no demos.

Don't forget to party with us at our 12th annual "Celebrate the Melt" Open House this Saturday 5-7 p.m. Free burgers and beers at the shop and then after party dancing in downtown Salida.

Hope to see you all this weekend! Sorry we'll be closed on Sunday, but we'll see you on the river.


----------



## Magneto (Aug 20, 2009)

*Count me in*

Sounds like an awesome time Ron, thanks for putting this on. Is it ok to bring the kiddos?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Magneto,

Kids are very welcome, we've got hot dogs and soft drinks plus a couple of boats to play in. Kids do like to play in boats, come to think of it so do adults.


----------

